# M-Audio mobile usb pre and linux



## gvf (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have the m-audio usb device and want to hook it up to my linux home desktop ( which unfortunately has some older version of Suse installed). I've never played around with linux and usb devices. Can anyone point me to some useful resource(s) for getting usb soundcards up and rudimentary tests before embarking on using REW?

I'll do some searching but just thought I'd ask...

Thanks!
Gerry


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure about advice on running USB soundcards with Linux, but as for rudimentary tests, simply playing audio out is the first one...


----------



## gvf (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. 

It worked without configuration on my part. So that was easy...I'm learning on how to use REW and so far it's loads of fun!


----------

